
Let’s put phone numbers in the DNS system (2012) - palijer
https://jarofgreen.co.uk/2012/07/phone-numbers-in-dns/
======
ktpsns
Just for the records, there is actually quite a strong connection between DNS
and good old telephony. I refer to directory services and LDAP in particular.
I am not familiar with the popular Active directory from Microsoft, but I know
that many companies maintain LDAP internally for holding office, user and
telephone data about their employees and there is that Domain controller thing
to maintain DNS within LDAP or so (anybody knowing details? :) ).

------
sidpatil
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_number_mapping](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telephone_number_mapping)

